# Beer Geeks: How's the Selection?



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

Is there a fellow beer nerd on here who can tell me what the beer selection is like in and around Dubai?

I'm a beer geek. I home brew, I read about beer, I judge a bar by the number and variety of its tap handles, and I happen to live in a very sweet section of the Midwest US that allows me access to really nice variety of different beers from all over the US & world. 

One of the main disappointments with my upcoming expat assignment to Dubai is that I won't be able to brew anymore, but I hope there will be at least a reasonable selection of decent beers available. Please, at least some Belgians! :Cry:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

LOL, unless you like cooking lager, you are in for a very big disappointment.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

To be fair though, you can get a few Belgian beers at Belgian Beer Cafe and Blue Bar @ Novotel, but yes, sadly most of it is hogs pee


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I think the selection is quite good, although good stuff can be hard to find. Brauhaus has Paulaner, Warsteiner, Bitburger and a weiss beer I forgot the name of on tap, that's about the best selection I've seen.

Belgian Beer Cafe has a decent selection although mostly bottled rather than draught.


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Dont know about beers but I have been told about Magners Slush Puppies in the Irish villiage that I can't wait to try!!!


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

The best selection I've found in a bar is at The Warehouse, Le Meridien Hotel. They boast of over 50 and among those offered are:

Budvar
Pilsner Urquell
Leffe
Duvel
Estrella Damn

Most bars offer the same standard fare i.e. Heineken, Stella, Guiness on draft and the same unispired choices in bottles i.e. Budweiser, Corona.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

furryboots said:


> The best selection I've found in a bar is at The Warehouse, Le Meridien Hotel. They boast of over 50 and among those offered are:
> 
> Budvar
> Pilsner Urquell
> ...


I ve gotta disagree. They dont have any Canadian Beers: Sleeman, Belle Gueule(silver and gold edition), keith's, lakeport Brava (excellent with burgers) and so many others hmmmm


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Sadly there are no real ales (live beer) you can get a decent pint of Guinness though at Irish Village / Fibbers / McGettigans


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

If you're taking about Chimay (Blue).. the Belgian Beer Cafe carries them for an arm an a leg ... or perhaps even your first born ...

Havent seen Orval nor Westvleteren around this parts though ...


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> Sadly there are no real ales (live beer)


That makes me sad


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

How are the beer selections in the liquor stores? What about Barracuda?

I guess there's always plan B- Whiskey.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Brauhaus has Paulaner, Warsteiner, Bitburger and a weiss beer I forgot the name of on tap, that's about the best selection I've seen.


Decent pub for draught pints, the warsteiner sneaks up on you a bit though. Belgian Cafe has some decent drafts, particulary fond of the Kriek which is a cherry beer. Again catches you off guard and not particularly cheap in there either.

Warehouse for bottles but then don't really go to a pub to drink bottles, Loca in the Marine is a pretty good pub and has a decent selection too including Paulaner on draft. 

The Guiness in the Irish Village is not great, bit too thin. Struggle to find a good pint of Guiness in Dubai, just don't think it travels. Adequate to fair Guiness in Dubliners, Goodfellas, Dhow & Anchor and Fibbers.

Worst pints in Dubai, Longs and Waxy's - just filth from the slop tray.

Of course this isn't really concise information here and if someone would be willing to fund further research into such matters I'm willing to put in the hours.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TheStegg said:


> What about Barracuda?


It's good without being brilliant but you will get a simple range of UK bitters and stuff like Leffe that you won't get in a lot of bars here.

A good range of spirits there though.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I ve gotta disagree. They dont have any Canadian Beers: Sleeman, Belle Gueule(silver and gold edition), keith's, lakeport Brava (excellent with burgers) and so many others hmmmm


Why do you have to disagree?
I'm not saying it's the best selection of beer in the world or it stocks every beer known to man.
It obviously does not stock your favourites but it's the best selection in Dubai.
I think you'll find that none of the beers you mention are available in Dubai or UAE for that matter.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

TheStegg said:


> How are the beer selections in the liquor stores? What about Barracuda?
> 
> I guess there's always plan B- Whiskey.


And if you want a real drink there is always whisky


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

furryboots said:


> Why do you have to disagree?
> I'm not saying it's the best selection of beer in the world or it stocks every beer known to man.
> It obviously does not stock your favourites but it's the best selection in Dubai.
> I think you'll find that none of the beers you mention are available in Dubai or UAE for that matter.


Chill out... I was being a pain that is it!!!!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

furryboots said:


> And if you want a real drink there is always whisky


Aye, none of this American "whiskey" rubbish.


----------

